# Know anything about Texas Teacups?



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Brit's Mom mentioned Texas Teacups and gave me the web address. This outfit sells Jack Russel/Chihuahua mixes as well as Chihuahua, Maltese and Maltipoos. She says a Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds and 8 inches high? 

She is not listed in either USDA list, has a Toy Pet Boutique in Garland, Texas and evidently lives nearby on Lake Ray Hubbard. She could evade USDA by having less than 50 dogs I guess.

She breeds 1 1/2 pound males to 3 pound females to get the Teacups. Gads!

Anyone familiar with this outfit? Sounds hinkey to me because she never mentions any standards for purchase. You got the cash and you put the first deposit down, you get the puppy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I cannot imagine, those poor little animals. She probably uses a very tiny Chi to mix with the other breeds to produce "teacups".


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 16 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Brit's Mom mentioned Texas Teacups and gave me the web address.  This outfit sells Jack Russel/Chihuahua mixes as well as Chihuahua, Maltese and Maltipoos.  She says a Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds and 8 inches high?
> 
> She is not listed in either USDA list, has a Toy Pet Boutique in Garland, Texas and evidently lives nearby on Lake Ray Hubbard.  She could evade USDA by having less than 50 dogs I guess.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If someone is trying to sell you a "teacup" anything, ask a LOT of questions. There is no such thing as a teacup. I bet if you mention this to them, they will go right over the edge.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 16 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Brit's Mom mentioned Texas Teacups and gave me the web address.  This outfit sells Jack Russel/Chihuahua mixes as well as Chihuahua, Maltese and Maltipoos.  She says a Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds and 8 inches high?
> 
> She is not listed in either USDA list, has a Toy Pet Boutique in Garland, Texas and evidently lives nearby on Lake Ray Hubbard.  She could evade USDA by having less than 50 dogs I guess.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I assume you're asking for information only.... you're not thinking of buying one...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 16 2005, 05:47 PM
> *Brit's Mom mentioned Texas Teacups and gave me the web address.  This outfit sells Jack Russel/Chihuahua mixes as well as Chihuahua, Maltese and Maltipoos.  She says a Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds and 8 inches high?
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35945*


[/QUOTE]

Most people that "breed" more than one type of dog are backyard breeders or a puppy mill. Some legit breeders will have two similar breeds but most of the time it's just one breed. The other HUGE red flag is that she has "Maltipoos" and Jack Russell/Chihuahua's and since these are technically mutts no legit breeder would breed them. I wouldn't have anything to do with her. I wish you could report her, but as you said she's probably within her legal limit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Are these HEALTHY dogs?? sounds like what kodie's breeder did...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I really should have put more into that post........no, no, a thousand times, no, I am not thinking of purchasing from this place. It was just mentioned in another post as a puppymill in Texas and I started looking into it and found that it is in Denton, TX, looks like a puppymill, sounds like a puppymill and I believe that it is a puppymill or an irresponsible breeder. Just not on any USDA list right now.

My post was to scope out SM to see if anyone else had heard of or had dealings with them. My next trip to visit my daughter I will take a spin by there and check it out as best I can.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If she sells her puppies directly to people, not to pet shops or brokers, she avoids having to be licensed with the USDA.

As the others said, advertising "teacups", selling designer dogs, all are major warnings signs to run away from this so-called breeder!


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like the Texas equivalent of DivaPup to me! Blech!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Breeding of multiple breeds is not a good sign. Chances are it's a pupymill. And there is no such thing as a teacup.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Feb 17 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Sounds like the Texas equivalent of DivaPup to me! Blech!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36080*


[/QUOTE]

The difference between her and divapups though is that she actually BREEDS those dogs HERSELF! Divapups is like a nationwide breeder circle, this lady has those dogs onsite. I found her when I was looking for Brit'ny.

Very scary


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I live in the DFW metropex and have heard of the place you have mentioned. It's not a good place. There are several places in the metroplex and surrounding area that people need to stay far away from. Bowie Trade Days, Canton, Traders Village in Grand Prairie (any flea market type puppy dealer, not to mention Gumwood, Jeff Dane & Brushy Creek to name a few.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I was planning to scope the place out on my next visit to my daughter who lives in Little Elm, with the idea of siccing the USDA on it if I saw anything amiss but I am definitely not even remotely considering buying from her. The name itself tells me all I need to know to be negative about this operation.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I would away from anyone that sales "teacup" any thing.There is NO such thing as a teacup dog.Those poor dogs suffer from all types of problems.There are many good breeders in the state of Texas none of which sell teacups or mixed anything.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Actually, I live about half a mile down the road from this woman, here in Heath, TX. I've heard about her for years, and I understand that she's sold dogs to celebs like Jessica Simpson and Paris Hilton. 

I've never been to her place, but I knew a person who worked for her, cleaning the outdoor kennels. He said she was a not very nice woman, but she was very particular and fussy over her dogs. 

NOT that i'm defending her in any way, but I am pretty sure she's not a puppy miller... more of a BYB.

Since I'm so close to her anyway, should I go scope it out and report my findings? I'm on spring break this week, and am so close, I could literally walk to her house.

Somebody mentioned a mill in Denton, Tx. Oddly enough, I go to school up there (UNT). I could check that one out, too, if anyone had any more information on where it's located.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Mar 12 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Actually, I live about half a mile down the road from this woman, here in Heath, TX.  I've heard about her for years, and I understand that she's sold dogs to celebs like Jessica Simpson and Paris Hilton.
> 
> I've never been to her place, but I knew a person who worked for her, cleaning the outdoor kennels.  He said she was a not very nice woman, but she was very particular and fussy over her dogs.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I dont know if you guys are talking about the same person but I was looking into purchasing a puppy from a place called Mineola, TX called PuppiePoos ..the same place that Jessica Simpson got her dog from (this is not the reason i was looking into this place but found it interesting and thought that if the dog was ok for jessica simpson then it would be ok for me) ...but anyway i was wondering if youo guys were talking about the same place or not? does it have 2 names maybe? the one i was looking into has malteses and "maltipoos". any info would be helpful thanks.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Steer clear of this place. Even if it's not the same place, anyone who advertises "maltapoos" is not a reputable breeder but a broker or a puppy mill. There is no such thing as a "maltapoo", it's a mutt and you shouldn't be charged an arm and a leg for a mutt. Not to mention all the other bad things about brokers and puppy mills.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Apr 18 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I dont know if you guys are talking about the same person but I was looking into purchasing a puppy from a place called Mineola, TX called PuppiePoos ..the same place that Jessica Simpson got her dog from (this is not the reason i was looking into this place but found it interesting and thought that if the dog was ok for jessica simpson then it would be ok for me) ...but anyway i was wondering if youo guys were talking about the same place or not? does it have 2 names maybe? the one i was looking into has malteses and "maltipoos".  any info would be helpful thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53837*


[/QUOTE]

Just an FYI.... seems like a lot of us here on SM have noticed that celebrities seem to pick the very worst places to purchase their dogs....i.e., pet stores, puppymills, and the like.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Lots of famous people have purchased from them. Here's the whole gallery: http://texasteacups.smugmug.com/gallery/160766.

Among them are Jessica Simpson, Paris Hilton, Michelle Kwan (skater), Kelly Cooper, the osbourns...

Most reputable breeders will not sell to famous people especially ones that are so busy and lack the time to give to the little ones.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

okay, so I had to check out the website and I know they are "mutts" but those black maltese poodle mixes are sooooooooo cute! I love my Maltese for his temperment, personality, etc and he's just the cutest thing. But if Maltese came in multiple color choices like they may have in the 1600s, I think I'd choose something other than pure white, since for my lifestyle it's almost NEVER white-- dirty white, off white, greenie white, and yes I did just stick my head the back of the toilet area mom dingy white.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 21 2005, 04:42 PM
> *I think I'd choose something other than pure white, since for my lifestyle it's almost NEVER white-- dirty white, off white, greenie white, and yes I did just stick my head the back of the toilet area mom dingy white.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55018*


[/QUOTE]

heeeheee









thats why i love malts being white coz im so dirty, if i look at jongee and see her all white and clean looking, i get this fantasy that im clean and white just like her (which im not)


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 18 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Lots of famous people have purchased from them.  Here's the whole gallery: http://texasteacups.smugmug.com/gallery/160766.
> 
> Among them are Jessica Simpson, Paris Hilton, Michelle Kwan (skater), Kelly Cooper, the osbourns...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
oh wow, it says that Paris hilton's tinkerbell is spayed (unlike brit. spears)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Just an FYI.... seems like a lot of us here on SM have noticed that celebrities seem to pick the very worst places to purchase their dogs....i.e., pet stores, puppymills, and the like.[/B]



They may be famous, but nobody said they were educated!









-c


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I went to the website too. It made me sick to see those tiny dogs. That can't be healthy. How can anyone get by with that.

SICK is all I can say. Someone making money on lettle puppies and innocent people that know no better.

I have been to Canton and have seen first hand the puppy mill dogs. Texas, (Dallas area) is full of puppy mills.

When my dog died of old age there (Sheltie) I knew I would never get a dog there. Problem I found was that reputable breeders turned out to be NOT SO GOOD.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328+Apr 18 2005, 02:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know if you guys are talking about the same person but I was looking into purchasing a puppy from a place called Mineola, TX called PuppiePoos ..the same place that Jessica Simpson got her dog from (this is not the reason i was looking into this place but found it interesting and thought that if the dog was ok for jessica simpson then it would be ok for me) ...but anyway i was wondering if youo guys were talking about the same place or not? does it have 2 names maybe? the one i was looking into has malteses and "maltipoos". any info would be helpful thanks.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53837
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes puppiepoos is the same as texasteacups. another sign that this place is sketchy.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well just an update (I asked a question about puppiepoos a little earlier in this thread)...before I found this place (SM) I had put a deposit on a puppy from Puppiepoos (this was also before I knew they sold 938945 different types of puppies and were the same thing as Texas Teacups) but after I started searching around here I've decided against getting my puppy from there. Not only is this because they are probably a BYB or a puppymill but also because I was not happy at all with their service. When I thought I might want a puppy from here I asked them a bunch of questions and they were very shady about their responses. They were never clear with an answer as to whether or not they would have a puppy available at the time that I wanted it..they just kept saying to put a deposit down first and then I could find out if they would have a puppy available. So I put the deposit down (before I knew any better) and they said a puppy was born but never came out and said that this one would have been mine. Well I assumed it would and I kept asking for pictures of the parents...I sent about 15 emails asking for the pictures and they kept saying they would send them and I still havent gotten them. Needless to say I am not getting the puppy from them anymore..I may have lost some money but to me it was worth it. Thank you all for your great advice!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@May 25 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Well just an update (I asked a question about puppiepoos a little earlier in this thread)...before I found this place (SM) I had put a deposit on a puppy from Puppiepoos (this was also before I knew they sold 938945 different types of puppies and were the same thing as Texas Teacups) but after I started searching around here I've decided against getting my puppy from there.  Not only is this because they are probably a BYB or a puppymill but also because I was not happy at all with their service.  When I thought I might want a puppy from here I asked them a bunch of questions and they were very shady about their responses.  They were never clear with an answer as to whether or not they would have a puppy available at the time that I wanted it..they just kept saying to put a deposit down first and then I could find out if they would have a puppy available.  So I put the deposit down (before I knew any better) and they said a puppy was born but never came out and said that this one would have been mine.  Well I assumed it would and I kept asking for pictures of the parents...I sent about 15 emails asking for the pictures and they kept saying they would send them and I still havent gotten them.  Needless to say I am not getting the puppy from them anymore..I may have lost some money but to me it was worth it.  Thank you all for your great advice!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65194*


[/QUOTE]
I'm glad to hear you passed on a puppy from them. Good luck on your search! If you need any help let us know.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 17 2005, 09:26 PM
> *Breeding of multiple breeds is not a good sign. Chances are it's a pupymill. And there is no such thing as a teacup.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36147*


[/QUOTE]

I have seen many dogs from Texas Teacups and they are some of the best looking mini chi's I've seen!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

This is from the Paris Hilton article, doesnt sound too good to me...



> A spokesperson from Tinkerbell's breeder, Texas Teacups, has a theory as to why the pooch might have been kicked to the kerb.
> 
> "Tinkerbell is at the larger end of the teacups. Usually, they won't go over 3.5 pounds (1.6kg), but if you fix them or feed them junk ...," the rep said.[/B]


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Luvmypupster @ Feb 20 2005, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=36574


> I live in the DFW metropex and have heard of the place you have mentioned. It's not a good place. There are several places in the metroplex and surrounding area that people need to stay far away from. Bowie Trade Days, Canton, Traders Village in Grand Prairie (any flea market type puppy dealer, not to mention Gumwood, Jeff Dane & Brushy Creek to name a few.[/B]



You mentioned Gumwood in this old thread... What was bad about them? I just purchased a pup, and am concerned


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (The Lady E @ Oct 13 2008, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649825


> QUOTE (Luvmypupster @ Feb 20 2005, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=36574





> I live in the DFW metropex and have heard of the place you have mentioned. It's not a good place. There are several places in the metroplex and surrounding area that people need to stay far away from. Bowie Trade Days, Canton, Traders Village in Grand Prairie (any flea market type puppy dealer, not to mention Gumwood, Jeff Dane & Brushy Creek to name a few.[/B]



You mentioned Gumwood in this old thread... What was bad about them? I just purchased a pup, and am concerned
[/B][/QUOTE]

We had a discussion about Gumwood a few months ago:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=vickie+welch


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't understand why her site is 
only showing much older dogs unless they are all she uses to breed. I don't see any
statements regarding pedigrees or exhibiting...just going green. I'm not sure that's
reason enough to buy. Years ago Gumwood was wellknown as being a puppymill in the
DFW area. My vet told me about them. I don't know why the name was kept if she just
bought some dogs from them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you Google "Vickie Welsh puppies" you'll see she is advertising Maltese and Yorkie puppies all over the internet through classified ad type websites, including Next Day Pets which is a favorite of puppy mills and byb's.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

As far as Texas Teacups goes that's where I got my first malt Snowball from. He actually was breed by a USDA woman that Texas Teacups bought him from. They don't tell you that and I didn't know any better 2 1/2 years ago. 

He has cottony hair and can be very snappy so I know he was not socialized as a puppy. He is also 8 1/2 pounds. I love him dearly and have worked with a behaviorist for his problems and he is much better now, but I would NEVER recommend this person. I actually flew to pick him and went to her shop and it was really a glorified pet store. I feel bad knowing what I know now, but I can only go forward and hopefully warn others to stay far away.


----------

